# Dumb Falls



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Has anyone fallen off their horse for a stupid reason? Today I was mounting from the ground and Dancer moved a little to the left and I went flying over the other side. Luckily it happened behind a tree so no one saw and I hopped back on right away. So embarassing...Dancer was looking at me like I was stupid. :shock:


----------



## Brittz (Apr 25, 2012)

I remember a couple years back I was riding with a friend I hadn't seen in a while and her horse had some pretty bad gas while we were cantering along, and I happened to get a bad case of the giggles and somersault right off Misty's bum. I lay there laughing for a good five minutes.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I have sadly done the same thing as you, only it was in front of a bunch of people. I mounted and slid right off the other side. I fell flat on my face, and actually I suffered from a VERY bad concussion because I landed so hard.


----------



## ilovemyponies (Mar 23, 2012)

i was on a hack and have to get off the horses to cross the railway line so we can go to the beach and theirs a stone mounting block on the other side i was getting on and because my horse was small i thought i won't put my foot in the stirrup i'll just swing my leg over (stupid idea).

i was swinging my leg over and i slipped on some algae on the stone and fell under the horse luckily he just stood there as if to say why are you down there?, i was very winded and could hardly breathe for ages my friends said i was making very strange noises while trying to breathe.

i had hit my head on the way down on the mounting block luckily my helmet saved me it had a big dent in it. when i told my dad (hes a doctor)about this when i got home he looked at my helmet and told me to put it on so he could see where the impact had been on my head, he said if it had been a couple of inches lower i probably would have snapped my neck... im sooo lucky

IM NEVER DOING THAT AGAIN, it was pure stupidity, dont try it


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

hmm, thought i was cool riding sideeways....pony started trotting...i started laughing...fell off and ripped the ENTIRE back end of my pants....YIPIEE.


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

A while back, I was riding a little pony bareback. I decided it would be fun to ride backwards, but of course that would come back to bite me. We were just walking along and then out of nowhere - flat out pony bolt! and of course I just slid right off the back of his butt 
It was very funny and I was perfectly fine, although wasn't able to catch the pony as quickly as I would have liked.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The first time I really fell off a horse was because we were doing trot circles to the left, and right as we got to the wall, he kept wanting to make a sharp turn to the right. I caught him several times, and thinking that I had corrected him, I let my guard down when he got past the point where he had been trying to veer off. He made the turn so fast I lost my right stirrup and very slowly fell off to the left as he trotted happily in the direction he wanted to go... 

I was really glad I had been wearing my helmet, since I fell between the horse and the wall and the helmet got a pretty good scrape!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Puddintat said:


> Has anyone fallen off their horse for a stupid reason? Today I was mounting from the ground and Dancer moved a little to the left and I went flying over the other side. Luckily it happened behind a tree so no one saw and I hopped back on right away. So embarassing...Dancer was looking at me like I was stupid. :shock:


 
I did exactly that a year or two ago! My horse stood there looking at me like "why'd you do THAT?"


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

A month or so ago, I was hopping off my horse to raise a crossrail. However, this particular time, I thought I'd sit sideways and slide off of him instead of dismounting the proper way. Well, my right foot got caught in the stirrup on the way down and I swear I was flailing in mid-air in slow motion before managing to get my foot out and land on my behind instead of flat on my face.

Another time, years ago, I was riding a little pony and I believe I was trotting without stirrups when the pony went deep into the corner of the arena and I just slid off and landed standing right beside the pony. It was funny because my instructor was talking to someone and then she looked up and was like, "How'd you end up on the ground?"


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

sarahkgamble said:


> A month or so ago, I was hopping off my horse to raise a crossrail. However, this particular time, I thought I'd sit sideways and slide off of him instead of dismounting the proper way. Well, my right foot got caught in the stirrup on the way down and I swear I was flailing in mid-air in slow motion before managing to get my foot out and land on my behind instead of flat on my face.


LOL! I can see this happening to me, only I'd proly wind up face first in the dirt, surrounded by EVERYONE who boards at the barn.... and my trainer....


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Adam said:


> LOL! I can see this happening to me, only I'd proly wind up face first in the dirt, surrounded by EVERYONE who boards at the barn.... and my trainer....


I believe at that time, the trainer was up at the barn helping girls get tacked up for her lesson, luckily. My boyfriend was out there too, but he was feeding. As far as I know, only me and Shamrock witnessed it. Thank goodness! Haha. I had a good laugh sitting on the ground afterwards though.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Adam said:


> LOL! I can see this happening to me, only I'd proly wind up face first in the dirt, surrounded by EVERYONE who boards at the barn.... and my trainer....



That seems to be the story of my falls as well. Flat on my face, with at least 10 people watching. I don't think I've ever fallen off a horse where either someone has just walked into the arena right when I fall off, or I'm doing a demonstration for 20 kid's at a pony club camp .


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

palominolover said:


> That seems to be the story of my falls as well. Flat on my face, with at least 10 people watching. I don't think I've ever fallen off a horse where either someone has just walked into the arena right when I fall off, or I'm doing a demonstration for 20 kid's at a pony club camp .


That's rough! 

Haha, I fell off my horse for the second time ever yesterday.. While a group of 4 girls and the trainer was in the arena. Luckily it wasn't a dumb fall and I was okay. Shamrock refused a jump and ran out to the left and I went flying into the jump standard and onto the ground. It was rough, but all is well. Got back on and got him over it and through the combo.


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

When it was finalised we're moving tot he farm, knowing I love horses, grandpa buys me 15 horses from some of the locals. Among them 5 Saddlers - two mares, two stallions and a filly. Only the mare, Gazip Mystery Lady Dare, Mali (old Lady she was 18) was rideable. So this one day everybody is here and decide I have to show off my not so bright riding skills. So Mali led into the yard, didn't have stables, tack room so all the tack was kept in a storage shed in the yard, saddled and I'm gonna ride this old Lady. No problem, the workers kid has a hold of her, and I stand on the garden bench, puts foot in stirrup and gets on and discover the kid has the reins. They were not looped around her neck with him holding them underneath. The reins were basically on the ground! And Mali starts walking off, he tried to hand me the reins, but he was too short. Very shortly off course Lady figures out nobody's in control, gave a big shrig and dumped me in the nearest bush! 
Since then I've always made doubly sure I have the reins BEFORE I mount.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Two summers ago I was riding a friend's mare in the lake bareback and we had gone out far enough to swim. On the way back to shore I asked her to trot and since both the horse and I were wet and slippery, I slid off into the water, got completely soaked and had to finish the 2 hour tail ride dripping wet. 

I have to say though, that was probably the most fun I've ever had falling off a horse. lol 

I've also dismounted by swinging my right leg over the horse's neck and sliding off only to end up with my face in the ground. lol This always seems to happen when a person of some level of importance to me is watching. **facepalm**


----------



## horsecountrygal (Apr 29, 2012)

Last year, I fell off one of my lesson horses, a bouncy gelding named Odyssey. I lost my balance for a second and was stupid enough to grab the saddle. Dumb idea, threw me off worse. If I hadn't done that I probably could've gotten my balance back. 

So anyway, I grabbed the saddle and proceeded to fall off the side of Odyssey. I could feel it happening it slow motion but at the same time felt really quick... I managed to get my feet out of the stirrups because I could feel myself tipping. Landed on my left side.
My trainer asked if I was okay and I checked my muscles and realized I was fine.
Except the humiliation..... My trainer and four other students saw it. 
Odyssey was nice enough to stop when he felt me fall  I climbed back on and kept riding........... Buuuuut the next day? Yeah, it hurt to move. And I was a beautiful rainbow! Many bruises.
Needless to say, I will never grab the saddle for balance again!  Lesson learned!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

one time i was riding a nice mare called belle, and belle was having a bad day and i was too. first, she did not want to go into the tacking pen. we had a little scuffle over that and i narrowly missed a kick until a counselor (i was at camp) came over and helped. i got inside and i swear that mare lifted her hoof, aimed directly at my toe, and stomped with all her might. gah. then i was tightening the cinch and she turned around and bit me. gah number three. then when i was mounting, i put my foot in the stirrup and promtly realized that i couldnt make it up. fell over backwards and lay there laughing for quite a while. gah four. but wait, thats not all! we were walking, WALKING on the trail later and she sidestepped. two steps. i fell, and then repeated the mounting incident when i tried to get back on. bad day that was four years ago and without a doubt my most stupid day ever


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I was running home from a set if barrels and I said whoa... Well the mare actually stopped even though I wasn't expecting her to and I didn't. Lol. Lesson: be prepared for your horse to stop even if you don't think it will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha, loved reading all those stories 

I only had one instance, but I'm not sure if it counts as a fall...

I was on a trail ride with a couple friends and my dog. I clipped my keys to my jeans because for some reason I forgot to leave them at the barn and didn't want to loose them. Less than halfway through the trail ride my dog starts acting funny, so I try to hop off to check on her. My keys got stuck in the open part of the saddle under the swell (not sure of the technical name) and I was stuck halfway off and halfway on without any stirrups for leverage. Apparently my keys and jeans were strong enough to hold me there without breaking (amazingly enough) and I didn't have enough leverage to get unstuck. My horse took the opportunity to walk off to eat some grass while my friend sat their laughing at me while I wiggled trying to get free. For five whole minutes. I had to haul myself up using my horses neck and only arm strength to finally get free (I was sooore the next day!)


Oh and the dog was fine.


----------



## Azures (May 5, 2012)

Once, when I was like 7, we would do fun little kid exercises(around the world, touching our feet, touching the horse's dock, etc.). Well this particular day I was on a large 17hand horse with a long neck. We were instructed to touch our horse's ears. Me being as determined as I am, I reached and reached for his ears and ended up almost completely in front of the saddle. The horse I was on then decided it a perfect time to scratch his foot. I slipped right down his neck and landed on my butt! We all had a good laugh in my lesson=) Since then, I have always skipped the "reach for the horse's ears" stretch...


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

I was riding Dolly out in the empty pasture bareback, we went up the hill and I wasn't prepared for her to stretch her front legs out and give a little hop with her hindquarters to get up the hill faster. I slid right off and felt so dumb, lol. Dolly turned and trotted over to me, sticking her nose down to sniff at me as if to say, "Well that was pretty silly, why'd you do that?"


----------



## SomthingofaWhim (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh dear, stupid falls... I could list off a million different funny falls I have had, but the best one I think was when I decided to jump up onto a neighbors un-broke 5 year old shetland pony for Sh*ts and Gigs. Well that pony took off like his life depended on it and I clung onto him, laughing like a lunatic until that pony stopped right in front of a log. I stayed on though! It wasn't until he put his head down to graze that I toppled off! My friends still make fun of me for it!!


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

I was tacking my mare up at the show yesterday, and had a slight tack malfunction when I stepped up into the stirrup to mount. Apparently the girth strap somehow came loose, because it managed to come clean off the saddle. Needless to say, the saddle and I both went crashing down. Several people saw it too. They all came rushing over- omg are you ok?! I was fine, laughed it off, and the mare just stood there, like well what'd you do that for? I so wish that somebody had been filming it. 

Bad part is, a young girl was running barrels latter in the day when her girth strap broke clean off, and she and her saddle came flying off at the canter (scared the crap out of all of us). She was ok, but it was just weird that two riders had lost their saddles at the same show. Mine was funny at least, but hers is something I never want to see again.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

My stupidest fall was when I was playing around jumping logs on a little Haflinger pony. Of course, I typically rode super hot, spooky horses on a regular basis, and even one 17hh Thoroughbred that crow hopped and bucked like a bronco every time you rode him. And I managed to stay on a million times that I should have fallen off, but no - I fell off the pony. He was a little 13hh pony and we were trotting over a tiny little 12" log that we had already jumped a few times. He had been trying to sneak past it to the left a couple times, so this time I raised my left hand a little on the approach to block him. Well, it worked - he jumped it - but I also forgot to put my left hand back where it belonged over the jump, threw myself off balance, and fell right off his left side. I rolled, leapt up and caught the pony, and was almost back on before anyone noticed. LOL. 

The other stupidest one was when I was hopping on my friend's Appaloosa. I decided not to bother walking over to the mounting block, and to just climb onto him bareback from a plastic chair. ...apparently that was a bad idea... I was about half way on when he bolted and started bucking. He pulled the reins right out of my hands too. I think I stayed on for 4 or 5 bucks before he dropped his right shoulder, dodged left, and bucked simultaneously. He threw me right over his right shoulder into a nice patch of gravel and then walked away and started eating grass. That was the most painful fall I've had yet, and ironically also the one I laugh about the most. LOL


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I was working 2 full time jobs, my son was not quite 6 months old and a friend invited me for a much needed trail ride! WOO HOO yeah!

I got off work at 7 a.m. and met my friend at the barn. Here we go. Lovely early summer morning. Calm, relaxed, and just wonderful. I feel asleep on horseback, and fell off. Nothing hurt but my pride LOL.


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to mount my gelding from the ground one day, he was in an English saddle so I had no horn to hold onto once I got into the saddle. I didn't have my right stirrup and wasn't balanced in the saddle and he started moving forward. I felt myself slipping and it was either hit the ground hard or grab a t-post as we were walking by it. 

So I grabbed the t-post and pulled myself off his back. I had a nice scrape and bruised thigh from that one. 

Emily


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

When I was 11 or possibly 12 I was riding with one of my friends. I was riding my favorite mare, Lena (who everyone else hated because of her b*tchy attitude). She decided something was scary and she went all out - crow hopping, bucking, spinning, she bolted a short distance and let loose with a couple of sideways hops and another spin. I stayed on through all of it. And then when she stopped... *PLOP* THAT is when I fell off, landed right on my butt directly in front of her feet, under her head. She lowered her head and sniffed my hair and gave me a look like I was an idiot. My friend laughed SO HARD. 

This wasn't a fall, but this was also really stupid... my very first horse show, I was 11 and it was a cool November morning, I was tacking up and getting ready to go ride in the warm up ring. I had gloves on because you know... it was cold. Well... I went to tighten up the girth and my gloved hand completely slipped off of the billet and I punched myself in the nose.  AND I didn't have another shirt to change in to. So my trainer's husband helped me try to get some of the blood out with wet washcloths, and I had to go in to the ring wearing a damp, pinkish, obviously bloodied shirt. :shock: Not surprising that I did not place...


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

In the fall I was riding Crusier around at a canter. I was like.. daydreaming or something (I know bad choice when riding but what are you gunna do.) and just stopped all of a sudden and I went flying over him but somehow managed to land on my feet. Then he ran away from me and I had to go catch him.. didn't help that someone left the arena gate open either...


----------

